

Ask HN: Will Yahoo BOSS New Non-Free API Hurt DuckDuckGo/meta-search-engines? - castell

Full Web Web Search results only $1.80  Price&#x2F;1000 Queries (USD)<p>Limited Web Discontinued as of June 1st, 2015<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.yahoo.com&#x2F;boss&#x2F;search&#x2F;#pricing
======
castell
Link:
[https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/#pricing](https://developer.yahoo.com/boss/search/#pricing)

and
[https://duck.co/help/results/sources](https://duck.co/help/results/sources) ,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuckDuckGo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuckDuckGo)

